# It can be done!



## kev0360 (Aug 17, 2011)

Excuse me if I don't adhere to etiquette, I'm new here!

Six weeks  ago I was informed by my doctor I had type 2 diabetes, with a fasting blood sugar of 8.1 and weighing 18st 12 lbs. She wanted to put me on medicine straight away but we agreed I would try and lose weight first for 3 months.

A week in Benidorm and I felt ready to see if I could lose some weight. 

My wife (also overweight but not diabetic) and I started on a low GL diet. We cut out all sugary food, potatoes, rice and bread and cereals. The meal recipes we found from various sources were tasty, filling  and varied. I also cut out beer and just had an occasional glass of wine.

We also gave our dog two half hour walks each day.

My weight today is 16st 6lbs, blood sugar 5.8 and my wife has also lost 10 lbs.

My doctor's reaction was "wow", keep it up.

Only downside is I have had to replace all my clothes, and my wife's going shopping at the weekend for a new wardrobe........

My point is IT CAN BE DONE, and without daft diets or a gym!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2011)

Well done Kev! And welcome to the forum  I'm sure a lot of people will be very encouraged to read your story - keep up the good work!


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done - great work


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Kev and a warm welcome to the forum thank you for posting your experiences such a great postitive post that will no doubt encourage alot of us,well done


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done Kev - very encouraging.


----------



## kev0360 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts all.

One question I do have is if one of the main reasons for the increase in diabetes is obesity then why is the mainstream diet advice to "eats lots of complex carbs, rice, pasta etc" when it appears that it's the carbs that cause the weight increase?


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi kev. Belated welcome and well done. 

I think the medical profession are hooked on the GDA (guideline daily amount) of carbs which is about 200-250g per day.

If you were to eat this, then complex carbs are better than processed or simple carbs, which would spike your BG to the moon. Complex carbs have a slower break down, although, as many have discovered, they still send BGs high and hold them there.

Low carbing does seem to work for many T2s but needs careful thought to ensure sufficient calories and nutrition. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2011)

kev0360 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts all.
> 
> One question I do have is if one of the main reasons for the increase in diabetes is obesity then why is the mainstream diet advice to "eats lots of complex carbs, rice, pasta etc" when it appears that it's the carbs that cause the weight increase?



I think the more enlightened healthcare professionals (and diabetics!) recognise the problem with that kind of advice and there is more of a move towards low/moderate, low GI/GL carb intake gaining momentum. For many years fat has been seen as the enemy of good health, and carbs as the better alternative, but really it is all about balance and finding what works for the individual


----------



## ella (Aug 18, 2011)

*well done to both of you*

Well done Kev, I am so pleased for you. I seem to have been told the opposite, eat more pasta, rice, cereals, more carbs. 
I am really trying to lose some weight, would you mind sharing a day or two of your diet so I can get some ideas about the kind of meals you are eating. I would be very grateful


----------



## lynnnora2 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Low GL diet*

Hi all,
I have also started the Low GL diet and think its great. Ive only been doing it a week and have lost 3 pounds. chuffed to bits with this as I have struggled in the past. My blood sugar is also getting better so killing 2 birds with one stone.
Lynn


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2011)

lynnnora2 said:


> Hi all,
> I have also started the Low GL diet and think its great. Ive only been doing it a week and have lost 3 pounds. chuffed to bits with this as I have struggled in the past. My blood sugar is also getting better so killing 2 birds with one stone.
> Lynn



Ooh Lynn! Well done, that's excellent!  You should add your successes into the group weight loss total!

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=13763&page=24


----------



## kev0360 (Aug 20, 2011)

*For Ella*

I kept a record of a couple of weeks diet to show  doctor, here it is with the weight records also.

18 July 2011	Poached egg.
  ham & tomatoes	Salmon salad
	Turkey & chickpea curry, sprouts and carrots

	17st 13 lbs

19 July 2011	Porridge oats
	Turkey in cajun spice & salad
	Haddock florentine & brocoli	
20 July 2011	Bacon, egg and mushrooms
	Cheese salad, apple and orange
	Homemade beefburgers, salad & fruit	
21 July 2011	Porridge oats
	Tuna salad & orange
	Beef stew and vegetables	
22 July 2011	Scrambled egg
	Cheese salad, apple and orange
	Carvery turkey & vegetables	
23 July 2011	Ham, egg mushrooms & beans
	 	Salmon salad with red wine	

24 July 2011	Bacon, egg and mushrooms
	Carrot and coriander soup
	Lamb kebabs with salad. Fruits with Greek yoghurt	
25 July 2011	Porridge oats
	Tuna salad
	Flat mushrooms with vegetables

	17st 6lbs

26 July 2011	Ham, egg mushrooms tomatoes & beans
	Tuna salad, apple & orange
	Chicken Korma. Fruits with greek yoghurt	
27 July 2011	Porridge with blueberries
	Ham & cheese salad
	Tuna steak with brocoli, mange tout & carrots. Stewed rhubarb & Greek yoghurt	
28 July 2011	Get up and go
	Cheese salad, apple and orange
	Pork steaks in red wine, brocoli & mixed veg	
29 July 2011	Ham, egg and tomatoes and beans
	Tuna salad
	Chicken & Thyme salad 	
30 July 2011	Ham, mushrooms & beans
	Homemade beefburgers & salad
	Salmon with brocoli, peas & carrots	
31 July 2011	Bacon, mushroom omlette
		gammon with brocoli, carrots, peas & cabbage	
01 August 2011	Porridge with blueberries	

		17st 1lbs


I also took a multivitamin and fish oil.


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 20, 2011)

*newtothis*



kev0360 said:


> Excuse me if I don't adhere to etiquette, I'm new here!
> 
> Six weeks  ago I was informed by my doctor I had type 2 diabetes, with a fasting blood sugar of 8.1 and weighing 18st 12 lbs. She wanted to put me on medicine straight away but we agreed I would try and lose weight first for 3 months.
> 
> ...



That's great news - well done. Can I ask what type of meals you're eating. I was diagnosed a week ago but have lost over 1 stone in 6 weeks. Have cut out all saturated fats; sugars etc... but have cereal for breakfast (weetabix) is this a no no - don't eat bread; rice; very limited potato (only once a week and only 2 very small); have lots of salmon; mackerel; salad...its difficult to know what to eat.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> That's great news - well done. Can I ask what type of meals you're eating. I was diagnosed a week ago but have lost over 1 stone in 6 weeks. Have cut out all saturated fats; sugars etc... but have cereal for breakfast (weetabix) is this a no no - don't eat bread; rice; very limited potato (only once a week and only 2 very small); have lots of salmon; mackerel; salad...its difficult to know what to eat.



If you see the post above yours Amanda, you'll see that Kev has given a couple of weeks menus


----------



## kev0360 (Aug 20, 2011)

We also make sure to visit the local pub once a week for a carvery, no potatoes but plenty of meat & veg, it doesn't have to be boring!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2011)

kev0360 said:


> We also make sure to visit the local pub once a week for a carvery, no potatoes but plenty of meat & veg, it doesn't have to be boring!



Life wouldn't be worth living without a treat - especially when you've worked hard to earn it!


----------



## kev0360 (Dec 13, 2011)

*An update*

Hi All,

Back to the doctor today.

After 4 months on my diet I have gone from 44 to 36 waist and lost 4 stone.

My hbac1 is now 5, down from 7.5 in August!

My doctor says she has never seen anyone do that in 25 years.


----------



## GlucoseGary (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Kevin,

Great progress there. I too am trying low carb at the moment, have lost a stone in 7 weeks without feeling I was missing out on much.

I don't know if you've read The Hungry Years by William Leith, but he draws a powerful and convincing association between "carb addiction" and overweight for many people.

I think the problem is that many diabetics die of heart disease, so the medics focus on the fat issue to prevent that - which might be great advice for T1s, but the biggest single thing T2s can do for themselves is lose weight, and I've personally never found that easy on a carb-rich diet.


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 14, 2011)

GlucoseGary said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Great progress there. I too am trying low carb at the moment, have lost a stone in 7 weeks without feeling I was missing out on much.
> 
> ...



I have read Leith's book and there is a strong correlation between his over eating and his personal relationships IMHO.
There is a review here.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2005/aug/21/biography.features2


----------



## GlucoseGary (Dec 14, 2011)

Absolutely, he's quite clear that he sees addictions of all kinds as masking some deeper problem. But it was the comparison of carbohydrate to addictions such as drugs and pornography which I found most interesting - along with the economic fact that you can only sustain modern population levls by basing your diet on carbs, meaning that the "carb lobby" is incredibly powerful and attempts to challenge it (eg by Atkins) are attacked from all directions.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2011)

kev0360 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Back to the doctor today.
> 
> ...



Fantastic Kevin, well done!


----------



## Copepod (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Kev - and very well done!


----------



## slipper (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations Kev, excellent result. You must feel fit as a fiddle.


----------



## KateR (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well done Kevin what excellent results


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 3, 2012)

kev0360 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Back to the doctor today.
> 
> ...



Thats great well done


----------



## kev0360 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your support and encouragement.

First Xmas without my favourite - Jelly Babies, still at least everyone knew what to buy me....new clothes.

Good health to you all in 2012.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 3, 2012)

Very encouraging results there Kevin. 

I went a slightly different route to you but achieved very similar results. I just moderated my carb intake rather than clobbering it completely. Fortunately I seem to prefer the low GI stuff as a matter of course too so that was a bonus.

My HBA1c went from 13.3 at diagnosis (in October, 2009) to 5.7 just a few months ago. I guess if I wanted to get it lower (which I don't), going even lower carb would do the job (but I just like them too much!).

Anyway, well done!

Andy


----------

